# Dropped! What Happened??



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

I usually have no problem keeping with the fast guys, 60-70 mile rides at 20+ average speed. Rode with a different group tonight on a very hilly route (my normal route is pretty flat). These guys were fast indeed but I felt really good up until the 21 mile mark, then I just bonked, started feeling dizzy (which has never once happened) and couldn't swallow my cliff bar or gatorade. I let the pack go and rode a couple miles at easy pace, around 18 mph, and started feeling better. I found my own route back to the car and after taking it easy for 15 minutes was able to ride strong for the remaining 10 miles by myself. 

I've never been dropped so that was a bummer. What surprised me is that I was riding great, feeling strong and then wham, done. Was it lack of hydration? It was pretty warm, around 84 degrees. I'm confused and am anxious to get back out with this group and finish with the pack next time to prove to myself I'm not a wimp.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

Could be that you got overheated. Hills and warm temps can do that. Were you sweating? If not then probably not hydrated well enough. If I know that I am going to do a hotter ride the next day I try to start drinking additional water the night before.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Not really sweating much at all, and I think you're right. I probably only drank 10-12 oz. during the first hour.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, diet and hydration the day before will improve your ride. If you are dehydrated one day and go for a ride the next, dehydration will carry over. Also, if it is really hot try adding electrolyte mix to your water.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

I tend to not drink much before the ride so as not to have to pee 20 minutes into it. Probably not a good plan as the temps go up.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

" _... 20+ average speed ... Rode with a different group tonight on a very hilly route (my normal route is pretty flat ..._ "

At 20+, you will expend as much as 30% less power and energy when drafting in a paceline ... even if you are taking regular pulls, you can recover nicely when you rotate back into the paceline.

On the hills -- no place to hide ;-)

That, plus dehydration -- "_only drank 10-12 oz. during the first hour_" is not enough if it's mid-80s. I'd go thru 2x more fluids.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

tom_h said:


> " _... 20+ average speed ... Rode with a different group tonight on a very hilly route (my normal route is pretty flat ..._ "
> 
> At 20+, you will expend as much as 30% less power and energy when drafting in a paceline ... even if you are taking regular pulls, you can recover nicely when you rotate back into the paceline.
> 
> ...



+1

20ish mph on a flatish course in the draft is relatively easy. 25+ even in the draft is a different story.

You can draft on the hills as well but as tom has stated, no place to hide.

I've been told I should be drinking about a bottle of water per hour in extended efforts.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

ktc said:


> These guys were fast indeed


My guess is you were pumped up to ride with these guys, and the extra adrenaline allowed you to push yourself near your limit without actually realizing it until you were very far in the red. If you had a watt meter I have a feeling you would have seen some impressive numbers for yourself that ride.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

We'll I'm definitely hooking up with this group again next week; this is the type of challenge I need to take my riding and fitness to the next level. I'll drink plenty of water through the day and bring two bottles on the ride if it's warm again.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

It's a new group so maybe they have certain spots where they ramp up. Maybe you were caught by surprise while most of the others saw it coming and were ready with a watchful eye on gaps and good positioning in the pack.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> It's a new group so maybe they have certain spots where they ramp up. Maybe you were caught by surprise while most of the others saw it coming and were ready with a watchful eye on gaps and good positioning in the pack.


This was a big factor. Rode again tonight, same ride, same group, paid more attention and drank plenty. What a difference! At the point where I was dropped last week I felt strong and never fell back, which was key. Once you fall back catching up takes so much more energy. Thanks for the tips!


----------

